# What girls do when they like someone.



## Wallenberg (Apr 15, 2021)

This is a good list. Written by an 18-year old girl, and even if retards here say that you should never listen to girls, this list is legit. I have noticed girls who have been attracted to me do many things that are on the list. Great list.

The list is water to experienced guys, but some users of this forum clearly lack experience in how girls behave around attractive guys.

Now I make two caveats that should be water, but unfortunately are not:

1. Just because some girl does something that is on the list doesn't mean she likes you. However, if you notice her doing many things that are on the list, then it might be that she likes you.

2. Not every girl is the same. Some girls react differently when they are around guys they like.

I will paste the list.


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Apr 15, 2021)

Imagine listening to what a girl says instead of what she does. Also didn’t read OP


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 15, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Imagine listining to what a girl says instead of what she does


Imagine that someone has had numerous girls attracted to him and therefore he can state that the list is accurate. 

Oh, that's unimaginable to you.


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 15, 2021)

Superphysiological autism levels if you need to read that


----------



## Albeacho (Apr 15, 2021)

Knight said:


> Superphysiological autism levels if you need to read that


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 15, 2021)

Lol @ reading her list 

She likes you or she doesn’t


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 15, 2021)

Knight said:


> Superphysiological autism levels if you need to read that


Well, I made a topic about some girls avoiding their crushes because they are too nervous around their crushes, and some thought it's not true. So clearly some users would benefit from reading this list.


----------



## Albeacho (Apr 15, 2021)

*Tdlr: Be chad*


----------



## cube (Apr 15, 2021)

>caring about what women think


----------



## everythingisacope (Apr 15, 2021)

water


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 15, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> water


Should be, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 15, 2021)

Will never have this


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Apr 15, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Imagine listening to what a girl says instead of what she does. Also didn’t read OP


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 15, 2021)

61. Have sex with them


----------



## R@m@ (Apr 15, 2021)

They write essays


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 15, 2021)

Tfw you've never experienced any of this

aka, what do girls do when they like chad.

fuck this gay earth


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 15, 2021)

Not reading all that shit


----------



## Htobrother (Apr 15, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> This is a good list. Written by an 18-year old girl, and even if retards here say that you should never listen to girls, this list is legit. I have noticed girls who have been attracted to me do many things that are on the list. Great list.
> 
> The list is water to experienced guys, but some users of this forum clearly lack experience in how girls behave around attractive guys.
> 
> ...



Dn rd


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 15, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Imagine that someone has had numerous girls attracted to him and therefore he can state that the list is accurate.
> 
> Oh, that's unimaginable to you.


Keep larping on an incel forum about the "numerous girls" attracted to you. Pathetic


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 15, 2021)

i wanna add one:
she will ask you for help for things she doesn't need (specially physical activities) and basically act weak


----------



## Htobrother (Apr 15, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> i wanna add one:
> she will ask you for help for things she doesn't need (specially physical activities) and basically act weak


She will also ask to hold your cock


----------



## Zakamg (Apr 15, 2021)

@Wallenberg as your a foid do you have any other iois to add


----------



## Marsiere214 (Apr 15, 2021)

They have sex with him


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 15, 2021)

A girl I danced with (salsa lessons) once told me I look like a villain out of a james bond movie.

could be ioi tbh


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 15, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> i wanna add one:
> she will ask you for help for things she doesn't need (specially physical activities) and basically act weak


Yep, this is very true.


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 15, 2021)

Pretty depressing that in 23 years life, not ONE girl has shown me a SINGLE god damn one of these traits. I plan on treating any girl I get like trash after my looksmaxxing and surgerymaxxing. I will have my revenge.


----------



## Bitch (Apr 15, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Imagine listening to what a girl says instead of what she does. Also didn’t read OP


_



_


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 15, 2021)

List is probably legit.

However, it all comes down to what the guy does. 

I remember when I was younger, I had some girls showing extremely strong IOIs. I thought "fuck lemme red pill dis hoe" and borderline ignored them, never made a move, then jacked off to them at night. 

The key is to, the second you see any of these signs, ask them out and try to fuck them first date. Thats it.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Apr 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> This is a good list. Written by an 18-year old girl, and even if retards here say that you should never listen to girls, this list is legit. I have noticed girls who have been attracted to me do many things that are on the list. Great list.
> 
> The list is water to experienced guys, but some users of this forum clearly lack experience in how girls behave around attractive guys.
> 
> ...



dnr + you date chinks


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 21, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> dnr + you date chinks


I'm dating Latina currently... But of course curry doesn't know anything about interracial dating.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Apr 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I'm dating Latina currently... But of course curry doesn't know anything about interracial dating.


ok chink lover


----------



## mogstar (Apr 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Imagine that someone has had numerous girls attracted to him and therefore he can state that the list is accurate.
> 
> Oh, that's unimaginable to you.


But it’s also not u


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> But it’s also not u


It is.


----------



## mogstar (Apr 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> It is.


Nice larp. No one here attracts girls


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Nice larp. No one here attracts girls


Sure buddy boyo.


----------



## mogstar (Apr 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Sure buddy boyo.


Proof ?


----------



## alexis (Apr 21, 2021)

They get wet.


----------



## godsmistake (Apr 21, 2021)

legit only if ALL of these happen to you.


----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 22, 2021)

Only 14 year old girls do that kind of stuff


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 22, 2021)

kel1382 said:


> Only 14 year old girls do that kind of stuff


Nope, not true at all.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Apr 22, 2021)

What happened to your Elsa pataky pfp? You had it a few months ago when I was still on


----------



## Somalipirate (Apr 22, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> i wanna add one:
> she will ask you for help for things she doesn't need (specially physical activities) and basically act weak


That is good, because it activates the males instinct to provide and protect women really be playing 4d chess


----------



## bernanddrago (May 16, 2021)

I have literally 0 knowledge on psychology. Can any knowledgemaxxed bro verify this list? Because it would be a brutally weird and shocking find out for me.


----------



## darkness97 (May 16, 2021)

how to know whether if a girl likes you by broke heart:

1. if she does things for you that she doesn't do for everyone

2. if you're attractive.

everything else is bullshit.


----------



## MostGLSlayer (May 16, 2021)

GIRLS DO APPROACH AND THEY MAKE IT VERY OBVIOUS AND YOU DON'T HAVE TO DO ANYTHING. OTHERWISE SHE DOESN'T LIKE YOU.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 16, 2021)

Legit


----------



## Htobrother (May 16, 2021)

She slowly bends over and waits for you to insert your penis if you don’t insert your penis she stands up turns around and starts sucking on your dick if she is good she won’t use her theeth


----------



## bernanddrago (May 16, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Legit


Brutal tbh. I feel low iq because I realised that majority of my foid friends applied more than 50 lines of this list and I've never suspected anything hahaha


----------

